# Films about the Au Sable



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

These films about the Au Sable will be out soon. Can't wait.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DbqnWOgNPtg


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

I don't get on here much anymore, but thanks for the plug quack head!

Also, there is a third feature on the dvd about Bob Summersso in total 3 hours of content.






Various shops around the state should have them mid this week, the Grayling shops will have them on Friday. Those that got in on the Anglers of the AuSable pre-sale should have them by nowand still not to late to get in on that. Contact Gates Lodge... 

There is a premier of the main feature Saturday night of the opener at the Rialto theater in Graylingall proceeds to benefit the Anglers of the AuSable, dvd's will also be available there as well as beer, raffles and giveaways! 

Last but not least, they are available on-line right now for those that aren't near a fly shop or won't be near Grayling anytime soon

http://www.thirdyearflyfisher.com/stillsRiver.html


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Good stuff!


----------



## Mad Viking (Dec 30, 2012)

Great trailer, ordered mine this morning, can't wait to watch it, especially the bob summers part


----------



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

Brookid probably spending time coaching hockey


----------



## Mad Viking (Dec 30, 2012)

Ordered them on monday, they were in the mailbox on friday, very entertaining and great quality. Plus they sent me a bonus dvd


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Brothers Brown is awesome. The Grajewski boys are great fisherman, great people and ambassadors for the au sable. I've hung out with them on a couple of occasions and always had a good time. 

J-


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

My first fishing trip on the famed river was guided by Hall of Fame member and one of the founders of TU Art Neuman,I was only in high school at the time but fell in love with the whole experience,fished it weekly for years til the canoe industry took over


----------

